# Try these for import insurance



## wallopadonkey (Aug 11, 2006)

this is my first post hope it helps 1 person

01945 465508

ask for gary and quote him 'wallopadonkey 126 forum'

see what he can do i was impressed !

no pack drill no big push
he only does imports knocked 1/3 off my insurance

try and see

he will also club discounts for groups (admin take note)

thanks

dave


----------



## wallopadonkey (Aug 11, 2006)

oh not open again till monday sorry


----------



## wallopadonkey (Aug 11, 2006)

i asked for a quote on a standard 2001 model gtr fully comp today it was....
£675 :clap: :clap: 

i am 33 live in north wales with 6 points :- 1 sp30 and 1 sp60

11 plus yrs no claims

dunno how this measures up to your own

they have agreed value policies in the pipe line asked whether it will be new for old on parts and he said mainly salvage is likely to be available on old stuff?

dunno if any good

thanks 

dave


----------

